# Veteran Benfits, your state?



## floppodog (Dec 19, 2012)

New rules are being approved all the time for veterans. A lot of the time you just find out about them by accident like I just did.

The following applies to the state of Florida vets. 

I went to the property tax office when I turned 65 to see what old man benefits might be available. While I was there one of the women noticed on my tax papers that I had VA disability. She told me to go the VA office and get a form filled out stating how much of the disability was combat related.

I took the completed form to the tax office and now get my combat related disability percentage taken off my property tax over and above the homestead exemption. Fl. used to use a formula to determine how much VA disability discount you get.


----------

